# Fish TB?



## Aoibhell (Jul 27, 2012)

My husband just transferred his fish into my tank. One of the danios has what looks like a severely curved spine and another danio has a slight curved spine. This is a fairly new development, but the fish are over 2 years old, so it's possible that they are just old.

I'm concerned about fish tb, though. Did my husband essentially kill all my fish by adding these 2 deformed ones to my tank? Does anyone here have any experience with fish tb? Do lesions always accompany the spine? Here's a crappy pic with both affected danios:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nah, looks like natural spine curvature. If they had TB, they would most likely have other skin lesions and overall nasty looking. The incubation period is long but the fish will degrade very quickly.


----------



## Aoibhell (Jul 27, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Nah, looks like natural spine curvature.


Does spine curvature occur much later in life, then? They weren't always like this...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aoibhell said:


> Does spine curvature occur much later in life, then? They weren't always like this...


It can, think about older humans; their bodies can become deformed at any time, the same happens in fish too.


----------



## Aoibhell (Jul 27, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> It can, think about older humans; their bodies can become deformed at any time, the same happens in fish too.


Yep.. they are definitely a couple of elderly guys. Thank you... you've just eased my mind A LOT.


----------

